# Mosfet como diodo?



## rixa (Ene 26, 2015)

Hola a todos y gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.
La cuestión que planteo es poco practica y mas bien se trata de una curiosidad teórica que me gustaría resolver. La cosa es si seria posible utilizar un mosfet como sustituto de un diodo?
O sea en un lugar que necesitas conducir en un sentido y bloquear en el sentido contrario, seria utilizar un mosfet en lugar de un diodo para tal función?
Saludos¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2015)

Si Guglealo cómo rectificación sincrónica


----------



## rixa (Ene 26, 2015)

Ei gracias por la info¡¡
Por lo que he visto se utiliza para crear un puente rectificador sincrono que es capaz de trabajar a muy bajas tensiones. Entiendo que si lo que necesito es utilizarlo como un simple bloqueo funciona igual no?
Y la corriente que puede manejar imagino que es la misma que funcionando como transistor no?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don rixa es perfectamente factible lo que pregunta y aun mas con gran vantagens donde si logra mas rendimento con menos perdidas en lo "VD" (tensión de junción) de los diodos.
Lo gran segredo es ligar lo transistor MosFet en lo momento correcto (quando ese deve conduzir ) y despues desligar el (quando ese NO deve conduzir).
Como ya aclarado por Dosmetros busque en la NET por : "rectificador sincrono".
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rixa (Ene 26, 2015)

OK. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Saludos¡¡


----------



## palurdo (Ene 26, 2015)

Si solo quieres usarlo como diodo de bloqueo para proteger ante inversiones de polaridad, puedes aprovechar el hecho de que los mosfets conducen igual de bien estando inversamente polarizados para activarlo de manera automática haciendo que casi se comporte como un diodo ideal. Supon que tienes esta configuración:






Supongo que conectas las pilas al revés, pues el MOSFET de canal P no conduce porque la puerta es mas positiva que el surtidor y el diodo esta polarizado en inversa, protegiendo el circuito. 

Ahora bien, pon que conectas las pilas correctamente, entonces en un principio el surtidor esta al mismo potencial que la puerta por lo que el MOSFET no conduce. Ahora bien, en cuanto hay 0'5V entre surtidor y drenador el diodo comienza a conducir haciendo que el surtidor sea cada vez mas positivo que la puerta. En cuanto el surtidor sea Vgth mas positivo que la puerta, el MOSFET se activa y al conducir cortocircuita al diodo haciendo que ya no se desperdicien 0'5V.

Sin embargo este sistema no permite hacer un OR de diodos ya que una vez el MOSFET conduce, le da igual lo que haya entre Vd y Vs así que si se invierte el voltage en el MOSFET no va a bloquearlo. Para eso se necesita un control activo de puerta. Pero para la aplicación que te he comentado va de lujo y es muy útil cuando no se quiere desperdiciar consumo en voltages bajos de bateria, ya que 0'5V en un diodo normal de bloqueo supone una sexta parte del voltage de una pila de 3V.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2015)

Hola a todos , un rectificador sincrono es mui interesante quando si es nesesario rectificar currientes elevadas (decenas de amperios o mas aun ) , Ejenplo : una puente rectificadora conposta por 4 diodos , tenemos una queda de tensión de 1 Voltio  o mas por cada diodo (entonses en lo caso de la puente ,son  2 Voltios por cada semiciclo del AC) , eso multiplicados por la curriente que pasa por els son buenos Wattios desperdiçados en calientamento inutil (efecto Joule) y menos 2 voltios uteis en la tensión de pico de salida DC. Haora con o enpleyo de un rectificador sincrono con 4 transistores  MosFet  , elegimos buenos transistores con bajissimo RDS-ON (actualmente hay de algunos miliohmios y capacidad en manejar decenas de amperios facilmente) ,asi gañamos eficiencia con lo  bajo calientamento generado y mas aun , tensión util  de salida DC  , por bajar las indesejables pierdas de tensión en diodos comuns (silicio) . En breve yo mismo voi enplear todo eso que aclaro aca en una fuente de 13,8Voltios estabilizados y protejidos contra curtos X 50Amperios continuos que pretendo armar a partir de un transformador con secundario de solamente 15 Vac X 50A.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rixa (Feb 1, 2015)

Muy interesante todo eso que contáis...
Mi duda surgía para una aplicación algo mas simple, la cosa es que quiero conectar varias baterías en paralelo y cargarlas con un único cargador. Para ello se utilizan unos diodos de bloqueo entre las baterías para que unas no se descarguen sobre las otras. Y me surgió la curiosidad por saber si seria posible sustituir esos diodos por mosfets, y si ello comportaría un mejor rendimiento.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2015)

rixa dijo:


> Muy interesante todo eso que contáis...
> Mi duda surgía para una aplicación algo mas simple, la cosa es que quiero conectar varias baterías en paralelo y cargarlas con un único cargador. Para ello se utilizan unos diodos de bloqueo entre las baterías para que unas no se descarguen sobre las otras. Y me surgió la curiosidad por saber si seria posible sustituir esos diodos por mosfets, y si ello comportaría un mejor rendimiento.



Posiblemente se comportaría mejor, peroooooo

Un diodo es una sola y única parte que te soluciona todo.
Si empleas MOSFET´s, además de estos necesitas la lógica de control que los active, es decir muchas partes


----------



## papirrin (Feb 1, 2015)

Yo estoy confundido , y disculpen si digo una tonteria, (no sera la primer vez ni la ultima XD)

¿que no los mosfet, no se si todos o algunos, tienen un diodo en antiparalelo, que los hace bidireccionales?
¿si es asi no entiendo como puede funcionar como un diodo?

se detecta el sentido y se bloquea ¿o como?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Yo estoy confundido , y disculpen si digo una tonteria, (no sera la primer vez ni la ultima XD)
> 
> ¿que no los mosfet, no se si todos o algunos, tienen un diodo en antiparalelo, que los hace bidireccionales?
> ¿si es asi no entiendo como puede funcionar como un diodo?
> ...



*NO* todos los MOSFET poseen ese diodo, el diodo cumple la función de NO permitir tensiones inversas sobre el dispositivo.

Para emplear el MOSFET como diodo se requiere un MOSFET que _NO_ posea el dichoso diodo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2015)

rixa dijo:


> Muy interesante todo eso que contáis...
> Mi duda surgía para una aplicación algo mas simple, la cosa es que quiero conectar varias baterías en paralelo y cargarlas con un único cargador. Para ello se utilizan unos diodos de bloqueo entre las baterías para que unas no se descarguen sobre las otras. Y me surgió la curiosidad por saber si seria posible sustituir esos diodos por mosfets, y si ello comportaría un mejor rendimiento.


Bueno en ese caso lo "tenpero es mucho mas caro que lo pez" , jajajajajajajajaa serias nesesario un elaborado  circuito detetor de curriente  y qual es su sentido de modo el controlar correctamente cada transistor MosFet enpleado quando ese deve cerriar o no su canal Dreno y Souse .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 2, 2015)

A ver, no todos los Mosfets tienen un diodo en paralelo, pero los mosfets de enriquecimiento si que lo tienen. La razón, es porque como el mosfet tiene dos islas de una polaridad, una en drenador y otra en surtidor, y entre ellas un canal de la otra polaridad, se forma un transistor parásito bipolar con la base flotante (pues la base es el canal) que puede activarse por corrientes de fugas entre drenador y surtidor (colector y emisor) o un transitorio de voltaje. Para evitar esto lo que se hace es conectar el surtidor y el sustrato de manera que el emisor y la base de este transistor parásito quedan cortocircuitados y lo que queda de él es el diodo de base-colector (sustrato-drenador) que como sabemos es un diodo que en un transistor bjt trabaja polarizado inversamente y por eso aparece en el Mosfet con polaridad inversa. 

De hecho, la existencia de dicho diodo en el mosfet de enriquecimiento (el más usado) es implícita en el símbolo de mosfet, cuando se ve cláramente la conexión que conecta el surtidor con el sustrato del mosfet.









Aquí la estructura de dos mosfets de construcción vertical, a la izda un V-MOS y a la derecha un Trench-MOS.






Como se ve, el contacto de surtidor conecta además con el sustrato, formando el diodo interno con la capa de drenador (parte inferior).

Para poder hacer un conmutador bidireccional, algo tan simple como poner dos mosfets del mismo tipo en oposición. Lo único es que el control de puerta debe de ser flotante (el controlador debería tener esto en cuenta). Aquí ejemplos:


----------



## Sempronio (Ene 20, 2018)

rixa dijo:


> Muy interesante todo eso que contáis...
> Mi duda surgía para una aplicación algo mas simple, la cosa es que quiero conectar varias baterías en paralelo y cargarlas con un único cargador. Para ello se utilizan unos diodos de bloqueo entre las baterías para que unas no se descarguen sobre las otras. Y me surgió la curiosidad por saber si seria posible sustituir esos diodos por mosfets, y si ello comportaría un mejor rendimiento.



Hola, estoy tras el mismo problema, tres baterías de litio con sus respectivos BMS para conectarlas en paralelo ¿has podido solucionar el caso?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2018)

Para el caso de un cargador y la función que cumple no tiene ni siquiera sentido, utiliza diodos comunes que te va resultar mucho már práctico y económico


----------



## Sempronio (Ene 20, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Para el caso de un cargador y la función que cumple no tiene ni siquiera sentido, utiliza diodos comunes que te va resultar mucho már práctico y económico


No me sirven los diodos, son tres baterías para una bici eléctrica 36 v 250w, los diodos tienen mucha perdida, en todo caso sigo conectando una por vez, gracias por la respuesta.


----------

